# Height at the withers



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V bitch is now 66cm (26 inches) at the withers. I think that this is 6cm outside of the breed standard for a bitch. Can everyone with a V older than 18 months post the sex and height. It would be interesting to see how many fit the standard.

I have heard that V's are getting bigger. My friend has one that is at the very small end of the size spectrum and the visual difference is amazing.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

My understanding of the breed standard is - Males 21 to 25 inches and Females 20 to 24 inches.

Catan is currently 25 inches at the withers and is 10 months old (sorry not 18 months or over but I thought I'd post anyway). I'm hoping he doesn't get any taller. He's currently 55 pounds and could do with a bit more weight.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I could give you an accurate but he wont stand still and wants to bite the tape measure, but i think he's about 22-23 inches at 8 months, i hope he doesn't get much taller either


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Jas - I had the same problem. It took three us us to get the job done.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter is also 25 inches at the withers and two weeks ago weighed 55 lbs. He's only 8 and a half months old. That's OK 'cause we like bigger dogs.


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a male that was 7 months yesterday and he is 23 in and 50lbs. I was at the dog park the other day and saw a V that was 8 months male and alot smaller. I was worrried at first then started reading about other males.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope others keep posting their heights. It will be intersting to see where they all stack up. Someone posted in another thread that they had heard that breeders are breeding them bigger. Particularly V's from New Zealand? I am in NZ and I would say that most of the V's I have seen are definately on the tall side. For the type of hunting I do I will be looking for a smaller build. Easier to get into the helicopter, car, occasionally carry it and also fit it in the sleeping bag!


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

our female V is 19 months old..she weighs 43 pounds and stands at 23 inches. she's right in the middle of the breed standard for a female. she's quite the perfect size..not too big, nor too small. ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Both of mine are ~ 22" at the withers. and weigh about 45 lbs, +/- a pound or two. Good size for me.


----------

